# Storm System



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

*Storm Stains*

Has anyone tried this product? http://www.stormsystem.com/


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I have used the Enduradeck solid, the Dual Dispersion semi trans, and the alkyd semi trans. I have been very happy with each of those products. Enduradeck is hands down my favorite solid stain, waaay better and longer lasting than Deckscapes or BM's solid. 

In an older post I stated that I had used Enduradeck on a deck, directly on the Maine coast, and on all the east facing trim, instead of the Moorgard that was on the rest of the trim. The stuff is awesome, the deck was Deckscapes, which didn't even last a full season. The sand and salt water ate it up. Its been 3 years, and the deck looks good. The trim with Enduradeck is outlasting the Moorgard, which is only 1 year older...and NOT facing the ocean.

I seriously love their stuff. Used the straight semi trans acrylic on my fence 4 years ago...it's fine.

The alkyd stuff is good, like as in Amstrong Clark good... and more easily available for me.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

kdpaint said:


> I have used the Enduradeck solid, the Dual Dispersion semi trans, and the alkyd semi trans. I have been very happy with each of those products. Enduradeck is hands down my favorite solid stain, waaay better and longer lasting than Deckscapes or BM's solid.
> 
> In an older post I stated that I had used Enduradeck on a deck, directly on the Maine coast, and on all the east facing trim, instead of the Moorgard that was on the rest of the trim. The stuff is awesome, the deck was Deckscapes, which didn't even last a full season. The sand and salt water ate it up. Its been 3 years, and the deck looks good. The trim with Enduradeck is outlasting the Moorgard, which is only 1 year older...and NOT facing the ocean.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback :thumbsup:


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

No prob. Storm system is made by California Paint, which is my favorite paint company, too. The company is in Mass. and the products are designed for crap New England weather.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

There is a disconnect here woodland was asking about Storm System, and Kdpaint was talking about Storm Stain.

No idea about storm system, but I agree storm stain is the nuts. It's like one of the few paints you can feel good about applying directly to raw wood without primer. The latex solid stain that is with penebond.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

plainpainter said:


> There is a disconnect here woodland was asking about Storm System, and Kdpaint was talking about Storm Stain.
> 
> No idea about storm system, but I agree storm stain is the nuts. It's like one of the few paints you can feel good about applying directly to raw wood without primer. The latex solid stain that is with penebond.


I think they are the same Danial. Is this the Storm Stain you are talking about? http://www.stormstain.com/ Maybe I should have titled the thread "Storm Stains"? My bad


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Woodland said:


> I think they are the same Danial. Is this the Storm Stain you are talking about? http://www.stormstain.com/ Maybe I should have titled the thread "Storm Stains"? My bad


Califonia paints has some great products including Storm Stain sadly not many stores carry it. Back in the day many independents carried both BM and California pants. I do have a a local supplier where I get my California paints from. They make a great exterior oil primer as well.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Califonia paints has some great products including Storm Stain sadly not many stores carry it. Back in the day many independents carried both BM and California pants. I do have a a local supplier where I get my California paints from. They make a great exterior oil primer as well.


Miller Paint carries the Storm Stains. And they also carry........................................................Evolution! :thumbup: Have I mentioned I really like that stuff? :whistling2:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Im looking forward to trying this product :thumbsup: Heres their facebook http://www.facebook.com/StormSystem


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Califonia paints has some great products including Storm Stain sadly not many stores carry it. Back in the day many independents carried both BM and California pants. I do have a a local supplier where I get my California paints from. They make a great exterior oil primer as well.


Yes, perhaps the best oil linseed primer on the market - my gripe is they seemed to have discontinued the slow dry version and only sell the quick dry- the slow/long dry in my opinion is where that primer gets its reputation.


----------

